# ford probe dash replacement what color???



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

The dash part above the steering wheel is ripped at a few spots, and I want to buy a mat thing to go over top, but don't know what color to get.

carjunky - Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - Dash Cover - 1993 Ford Probe Dash Cover

That is the color options, and the interior is red, and gray. The seats are red, and gray, and the dash where it is ripped has red, and a little gray.

I just don't know which color would look the nicest, and there isn't a program or anything that I can use to have it that color to see it.

Everybody just respond with a color you think would look good, and I will chose from that, and from what I want to put in. 


I have pics uploaded of the dash color which you can't really see with the suns glare. It looks as red as the other stuff around it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Scarlet and Gray?? Great colors!! 

Anything with Maize and Blue will never work!!

If you are married.....ask your wife for a color.
If dating.....ask GF for color.

Just never ask a man.... you do have gray in the color scheme......how bout some duct tape to cover the cracks??


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

SABL said:


> Scarlet and Gray?? Great colors!!
> 
> Anything with Maize and Blue will never work!!
> 
> ...


I know not ever to ask a man. Duct tape would just not be the same.


----------



## vnestohr (Feb 27, 2009)

amdfanboy said:


> The dash part above the steering wheel is ripped at a few spots, and I want to buy a mat thing to go over top, but don't know what color to get.
> 
> carjunky - Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - Dash Cover - 1993 Ford Probe Dash Cover
> 
> ...



I thought I heard of epoxy/filler type stuff to fix this sort of thing. The trick is matching the color - if you have any sun fading, the exact original color will stick out for a while...

I used to have a Probe - 92 LX - and intended to keep it for many years. About 2006, with 175+K miles on it, I found out that parts were scarce. I needed to replace some motor mounts, and couldn't find any. Aside from routine maintenance, the biggest work I had done on it was to rebuild the transmission and replace the clutch. (Towing things...) at about 120K. I was looking forward to having the engine rebuilt/tweaked a bit.


----------

